

Should we worry that Netflix is buying transit rights from Comcast? - xname
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/02/should-we-worry-that-netflix-is-buying-transit-rights-from-comcast.html

======
astrodust
Peering isn't a big deal. Paying for peering is madness. Netflix is saving
Comcast a ton on interchange fees. Why are they paying Comcast for that?

